# Rancilio Silvia mod problem on 2011 Classic



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

I'm having problems getting the (ebay) wand to fit. It won't enter the recess enough to allow the nut to engage.

If I was alone on a desert island I'd just file it down (and ruin the chrome) but thought I'd ask here first to see if this is common......

The old Gaggia wand is 6.00 to 6.06 mm diameter along its length and has a 'square cross section' bulge supporting the O ring.

The new wand is slightly oval at 6.15 to 6.20 at the tip and 5.95 to 6.05 mm under the O ring. The O ring support bulge is roughly semicircular in section (don't think that matters).

As a minor issue the new O ring is 10.00 mm od 1.90 mm height of section and the old one is worn looking at 9.40mm od and section of 1.60 mm (as well as I can measure rubber with vernier calipers)

I'm sure this is just new compared to old and worn and should compress into place.

So my question - is there anything critical in the dimensions that should make me return it for a replacement or just get on and and 'adjust' it?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

I didn't take any measurements but remember it was a bit of a faff to get on, especially to get the classic nut to screw back on as there didn't feel like there was enough thread to catch. The difference it makes is well worth the effort though!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine just fitted straight in, but I have read about people having to sand down the end that goes into the machine slightly.

2nd - 3rd post

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/brewing-equipment-midrange-500-1500/26441-changing-steam-wand-gaggia-classic-silvia-wand.html


----------



## mike57 (May 3, 2016)

Just spoken to vendor who apologised and said that they a had had a few similar reports recently. They offered to take it back and rework it but as the tube was brass under chrome I have decided to chamfer it myself. I will make sure all filings are removed or flushed through!


----------

